# Tensaw Crappie



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Caught a few this week in Tensaw Lake. Fished Monday and kept 14. Biggest fish was 14 inches. Fished Thursday and kept 8. Biggest fish was 15.5 inches. Lost a lot of fish Thursday trying to net them. Fished minnows both days. Fish were in around 15 foot of water, holding between 8 and 11 foot.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good fish JP. I’m about to go try to find a couple for myself. Glad you got em. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Good Luck. Should be a good day if the wind stays light as forecast.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

All these pics you guys are posting of really nice crappie have me thinking of fishing for them when I was growing up in Century. It's always been my favorite fish to eat. I need to get back after them over here on the Tensaw one day.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice healthy-looking crappie. Were you using a float or tight-lining your minnows?


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

I was Spider rigging with a 1 oz. weight. I do pull lines behind the boat with a cork at times. I just started the spider rigging a couple months ago. It is addictive. lol


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nothing wrong with them.
enjoy those eats & catch 'em up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JP I switched locations and only caught 5 fush Saturday. I should have stayed where I’ve been. I’ll get started up again this Thursday. I’m off for 11 days. Hope to fish 10 of em.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> JP I switched locations and only caught 5 fush Saturday. I should have stayed where I’ve been. I’ll get started up again this Thursday. I’m off for 11 days. Hope to fish 10 of em.


Hope to see you over there later in the week. Wanted to go Thursday myself but wife has Dr. appt. in Bay Minette. Ordered 2 of the 14 ft. Southern Crappie rods, hope they get here early this week.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

He ships pretty quick. They’ll be there before you know it.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I ordered mine last Monday and still waiting. I talked to him on the phone. The mail is so backed up because of the holidays.


----------

